# small barrel



## woodsxdragon (Mar 22, 2011)

since i do everything in 1 gallong batches i kind of want to get a little barrel.
The lhbs has one but they want roughly $120. 
I found this one online: Mini Barrel
It's $80 for a 3 liter barrel. which would work for me.
My questions are:
It's medium toast. is that good/bad?
Does anyone have a step by step guide to prep a barrel?
and is it worth the $ or should i wait for a used or cheaper barrel?
Thanks,
Woods


----------



## ibglowin (Mar 22, 2011)

Your in uncharted territory there. I don't think anyone has purchased one of those. Seems to be made for spirits more so than wine. Vadai make s a 2.7G barrel that is made for wine. Hungarian Oak, med toast. Quite a few of us have them and are very pleased with them. There is a step by step guide to barrel prep on their site as well so check out the prices etc.

I would wait until I had bigger batches myself. Your probably not gong to find a cheaper barrel anywhere that won't leak!


----------

